# Gold Crown v. Silver Crown



## izzykool (Apr 13, 2012)

When I am searching through my resort options I typically never include anything less than Gold Crown, excluding Silver Crown and I look for 4 star reviews or better.  I don't typically look at anything else?

Good idea, or am I sleeping on some pretty good choices out there?


----------



## Dori (Apr 13, 2012)

We have been to many Silver Crown resorts that we liked very much. Don't discount them out of hand, but check the reviews here on TUG.

Dori


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 14, 2012)

I have stayed in some standard resorts that had better units than some GC's I have been to, so I don't give that much weight to award rankings.  Also it may take a lot less to have GC status in some markets than others.  RCI's criteria for award status are set market by market, not uniformly throughout the world.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 14, 2012)

"We have been to many Silver Crown resorts that we liked very much."

Ditto that.  What we do when we're someplace is drive around and check out some of the other resorts in the area to see if we want to add them to our list.


----------



## presley (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't exclude silver crown.  I have been to some silver crown that I liked more than some gold crown.  Research reviews here, there and everywhere.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2012)

The Gold/Silver crown award system leaves a lot to be desired, because it's highly subjective.  As in so many other things, RCI is out of touch with their own award system.  It's too restrictive, and isn't truly reflective of what the resort may currently have to offer.  I've been seriously disappointed in some GC places, and really enjoyed some SC places, and even some with no award at all.  It is NOT the be-all and end-all indicator of resort quality.

Go with location, realistic user reviews, and your personal expectations.  And given RCI's abusive trestment of exchanger deposits, I wouldn't rule out ANY possibe exchange RCI says you can get.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the OP should stick exclusively to Gold Crown resorts. And whatever top rated resorts he can book. Don't develop your own rating system, just rely on the recommendations of others. That way there will be more really nice Silvers for me. 

Jim


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2012)

There are some real gems that have a few quirks that cause them to have low ratings. We love them all the same. 

Sheila


----------



## izzykool (Apr 16, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I think the OP should stick exclusively to Gold Crown resorts. And whatever top rated resorts he can book. Don't develop your own rating system, just rely on the recommendations of others. That way there will be more really nice Silvers for me.
> 
> Jim



Who are the "OP"?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2012)

izzykool said:


> Who are the "OP"?



That would be you, *O*riginal *P*oster. Note my tongue firmly in cheek. 

Jim


----------

